# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Haxhiu-Kurtit: Çfarë përmban zarfi i vajzës së ministrit të Miloseviqit

## PLAKU

http://www.botasot.info/img/26kami_2601121151_1.jpeg





Haxhiu-Kurtit: Çfarë përmban zarfi i vajzës së ministrit të Miloseviqit


Fillimi i seancës së sotme plenare në Kuvendit e Kosovës, është përshkuar nga polemika të ashpra mes deputetëve nga pozita dhe opozita lidhur me zhvillimet e fundit, përkatësisht protestat e vetëvendosjes. Deputeti i PDK-së Bekim Haxhiu, ka akuzuar udhëheqësin e Lëvizjes Vetëvendosje, Albin Kurti se ka marrë një zarf nga Beogradi. Gjithashtu në seancën e sotme të Kuvendit të Kosovës është kërkuar nga Qeveria që ta implementojë mocionin e fundit që ka dal po nga Kuvendi më 20 janar.

 Edhe në mbledhjen e sotme të Kuvendit të Kosovës kanë vazhduar PDK  Vetëvendosje në Kuvend. Me të nisur seanca e sotme deputetit i PDK-së, Bekim Haxhiu kërkoi fjalën ndërsa në deklaratat e tij shtroi disa pyetje për liderin e Vetëvendosjes Albin Kurti rreth takimeve të tij me serbët gjatë vitit 2004. Sipas Haxhiut i njohur edhe si Kamishi, Kurti gjatë gjithë kohës ka mbajtur të fshehura këto çështje ndërsa tha se ka vendosur ti publikoj pasi sipas tij Kurti në vazhdimësi po thirret në transparencë.

Z. Kurti është mirë të sqaroni takimit tuaj me serbët në Klinë. Zoti Kurti Policia e Kosovës në vitin 2004 ju ka ndaluar me një makinë së bashku me disa serbë ndërsa në bagazhin tuaj kishte dokumente dhe shishe të verës suxhuk e gjëra tjera ushqimore. Dua që ti sqaroni qytetarëve të Kosovës qëllimin e këtij takimi ishe për piknik me serbët apo ndonjëri nga bashkudhëtarët tuaj ishte bashkëpunëtor i BIA-së, ka pyetur Haxhiu, Kurtin.

Më pas deputeti Haxhiu ka përmendur edhe lirimin nga burgu i Serbisë të Albin Kutit. Sipas tij Kurti pas lirimit ka vazhduar të mbajë kontakte me një grua serbe në Prishtinë, dhe e njëjta grua e ka vizituar edhe në burgun e Serbisë.

Me datën 28 shtator 2011 përmes autobusit të linjës Beograd  Prishtinë ju keni marrë një korrespodencë me pako në zarf si dhe këtë e ka pranuar Dardan Mulliqaj e dedikuar për ju në stacionin e autobusëve në Prishtinë, andaj do të ishte mirë që ti sqaroni qëllimet dhe përmbajtjen e këtij zarfi që ta ka dërguar vajza e njëri prej ministrave të Millosheviqit, ka pyetur mes tjerash Haxhiu. Ai ka thënë se ka për këtë ka dëshmitarë dhe dëshmitari sipas tij është i gatshme të dëshmojë.

Ndërsa, në vazhdim të seancës deputeti i Aleancës për Ardhmërinë e Kosovës, Burim Ramadani, ka shprehu shqetësimin e subjektit të tij se edhe pas mocionit të fundit, Qeveria e Kosovës nuk po zbaton reciprocitetin me Serbinë.
Deputeti i Lëvizjes Vetëvendosje, Rexhep Selimi, në seancë ka paraqitur një dokument për sjelljen e të policisë në protesta të ndryshme.

Selimi me këtë rast tha se Qeveria me urdhrat e saj për të ushtruar dhunë më 14 janar ndaj protestuesve të Vetëvendosjes, ka dëmtuar reputacionin e mirë që Policia kishte me herët.

----------


## PLAKU

http://www.botasot.info/img/molliqaj.jpg





Molliqaj reagon ndaj deklaratës së Haxhiut


Sekretari organizativ i Lëvizjes Vetëvendosje, Dardan Molliqaj, nëpërmjet një kumtese ka reagur ndaj deklatës së deputetit Bekim Haxhiu, i cili ne sënacën e sotme ka kërkuar nga Albin Kurti që të tregoj për disa takime të tij të mëhershme që ka pasur me disa serbë.

Haxhiu tha se Kurti duhet të tregoj se çfarë ka pranuar në një pako në zarf të ardhur nga Beogradi, që sipas Haxhiut, ia ka dërguar vajza e një ish-ministri të Sllobodan Millosheviqit.

Natyrisht që fjalët e Bekim Haxhiut nuk kanë asnjë të vërtetë brenda, e kushdo e kupton se përmes këtyre shpifjeve ai kërkon që të heqë vëmendjen prej pyetjeve tona mbi takimin e Thaçit me Tadiçin, personin që disa ditë më parë deklaroi se Kosova është tokë serbe. Para se tia fillojë me shpifje, në seancën e sotme të Kuvendit të Kosovës, për dallim nga Thaçi, Bekim Haxhiu e pranoi se këto takime kanë ndodhur, ka thënë ndër të tjera Molliqaj.

----------


## Pika-Kufi.1-31

*Pse more zarf nga vajza e ministrit të Millosheviqit?*

Edhe në mbledhjen e sotme të Kuvendit të Kosovës kanë vazhduar  PDK  Vetëvendosje në Kuvend. Me të nisur seanca e sotme deputetit i PDK-së, Bekim Haxhiu kërkoi fjalën ndërsa në deklaratat e tij shtroi disa pyetje për liderin e Vetëvendosjes Albin Kurti rreth takimeve të tij me serbët gjatë vitit 2004. Postuar: 16:48; 26/01/12  

Sipas Haxhiut i njohur edhe si Kamishi, Kurti gjatë gjithë kohës ka mbajtur të fshehura këto çështje ndërsa tha se ka vendosur ti publikoj pasi sipas tij Kurti në vazhdimësi po thirret në transparencë , njofton Indeksonline .

Z. Kurti është mirë të sqaroni takimit tuaj me serbët në Klinë. Zoti Kurti Policia e Kosovës në vitin 2004 ju ka ndaluar me një makinë së bashku me disa serbë ndërsa në bagazhin tuaj kishte dokumente dhe shishe të verës suxhuk e gjëra tjera ushqimore. Dua që ti sqaroni qytetarëve të Kosovës qëllimin e këtij takimi ishe për piknik me serbët apo ndonjëri nga bashkudhëtarët tuaj ishte bashkëpunëtor i BIA-së, ka pyetur Haxhiu, Kurtin. 

Më pas deputeti Haxhiu ka përmendur edhe lirimin nga burgu i Serbisë të Albin Kutit. Sipas tij Kurti pas lirimit ka vazhduar të mbajë kontakte me një grua serbe në Prishtinë, dhe e njëjta grua e ka vizituar edhe në burgun e Serbisë. 

Me datën 28 shtator 2011 përmes autobusit të linjës Beograd  Prishtinë ju keni marrë një korrespodencë me pako në zarf si dhe këtë e ka pranuar Dardan Mulliqaj e dedikuar për ju në stacionin e autobusëve në Prishtinë, andaj do të ishte mirë që ti sqaroni qëllimet dhe përmbajtjen e këtij zarfi që ta ka dërguar vajza e njëri prej ministrave të Millosheviqit, ka pyetur mes tjerash Haxhiu. Ai ka thënë se ka për këtë ka dëshmitarë dhe dëshmitari sipas tij është i gatshme të dëshmojë.

----------


## ARIANI_TB

Wikileaks, Hashim Thaçi pranon se është takuar me Tadiç


Kryeministri Hashim Thaçi, nuk ka mohuar se ka pasur takime me presidentin serb, Boris Tadic. Për më tepër, ai thotë se nuk kanë qenë vetëm dy takime, ashtu siç raportonte Wikileaks, por sipas tij ka pasur më shumë. Qendrimin kreu i qeverise se Prishtinës e ka shprehur ne një interviste për te përditshmen “Kosova Sot”.
“E vërteta është se nuk kanë ndodhur dy takime, por me tepër takime në konferencat e ndryshme ndërkombëtare në Vjenë, Bruksel, Nju Jork, apo vende te tjera. Ato kanë qenë konferenca ndërkombëtare ku nuk ka munguar as shtrëngimi i duarve. Ne duhet te sillemi si burra shteti. Nuk kemi çfarë te fshehim, nuk jemi të vetmit që jemi takuar me presidentin Tadic. Kemi pasur edhe dreka, edhe darka, i gjithë delegacioni kosovar”, është shprehur Thaçi. Ne mënyrë te vazhdueshme si kreu i qeverise kosovare, ashtu edhe presidenti serb kishin shprehur gatishmërinë për një takim mes tyre, por deri tani publikisht nuk është zhvilluar asnjë i tille.



http://www.lajmifundit.com/lajme/201...kuar-me-tadic/

----------


## ARIANI_TB

Wikileaks: Tadic-Thaci, secret meetings


At least two cables sent to the US State Department say that Kosovo Prime Minister, Hashim Thaci, has had meetings with the Serbian President, Boris Tadic. 

Besides the political background activities revealed by Wikileaks in dozens of published cables, there are two of them that have been sent to the US Embassy in Athens and the US Mission at the UN.

They quote President Tadic of having mentioned his meetings with Thaci.

One cable of the US Embassy in Athens, sent on 2006, quotes Tadic of having said that he has met Thaci before the meeting with the Socialist International, and that both of them had agreed that the direct contacts with Belgrade and Kosovo Albanians would be fruitful.

The cables of the US Mission in the UN, sent on January 2008, say that Tadic has declared in New York that he had met Hashim Thaci and that he would meet him again, in the efforts for finding a new compromise for the Kosovo status, while complaining that the promises for independence had made Albanians uncooperative.

As for the cables for the lobbing against Kosovo’s independence recognition, the language of the Serbian diplomacy has other notes.

One cable of 2010 shows the visit of the Serbian Foreign Minister in Austria, Vuk Jeremic, asking a solution for saving Serbia’s image, while he is warned by the Austrian Foreign Minister that another conflict with Kosovo would damage Serbia’s EU aspirations.


http://www.top-channel.tv/english/artikull.php?id=2579

----------


## Pika-Kufi.1-31

> Wikileaks, Hashim Thaçi pranon se është takuar me Tadiç
> 
> 
> Kryeministri Hashim Thaçi, nuk ka mohuar se ka pasur takime me presidentin serb, Boris Tadic. Për më tepër, ai thotë se nuk kanë qenë vetëm dy takime, ashtu siç raportonte Wikileaks, por sipas tij ka pasur më shumë. Qendrimin kreu i qeverise se Prishtinës e ka shprehur ne një interviste për te përditshmen “Kosova Sot”.
> “E vërteta është se nuk kanë ndodhur dy takime, por me tepër takime në konferencat e ndryshme ndërkombëtare në Vjenë, Bruksel, Nju Jork, apo vende te tjera. Ato kanë qenë konferenca ndërkombëtare ku nuk ka munguar as shtrëngimi i duarve. Ne duhet te sillemi si burra shteti. Nuk kemi çfarë te fshehim, nuk jemi të vetmit që jemi takuar me presidentin Tadic. Kemi pasur edhe dreka, edhe darka, i gjithë delegacioni kosovar”, është shprehur Thaçi. Ne mënyrë te vazhdueshme si kreu i qeverise kosovare, ashtu edhe presidenti serb kishin shprehur gatishmërinë për një takim mes tyre, por deri tani publikisht nuk është zhvilluar asnjë i tille.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lajmifundit.com/lajme/201...kuar-me-tadic/


*
se pari te ka hup rruga ne oborr ty mer dai
kjo nuk eshte tema per Thaçin por per albin kurtin mikun e serbve*

*e Thaçi kaher i ka pranue keto takime o qorra*



> *Thaçi: Do ta takoja sërish Tadiqin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*por lexoje ket ti se* 


*
HAXHIU, KURTIT: NA TREGO PËR TAKIMET TUA ME SERBËT NË KLINË*
“Me datën 28 shtator 2011 përmes autobusit të linjës Beograd- Prishtinë ju keni marrë një korrespodencë me pako në zarf, te cilin e ka pranuar Dardan Mulliqaj e qe ishte dedikuar për ju, në stacionin e autobusëve në Prishtinë. Andaj, do të ishte mirë që t’i sqaroni qëllimet dhe përmbajtjen e këtij zarfi që ta ka dërguar vajza e njërit prej ministrave të Milosevic’it”, ka pyetur mes tjerash Haxhiu.Ai ka thënë se ka për këtë ka dëshmitar dhe dëshmitari sipas tij është i gatshëm të dëshmoj.Albin Kurti mbeti pa za dhe pa pergjegje.


26.01.2012
Vazhdojnë përplasjet PDK – Vetëvendosje në Kuvend. Me të nisur seanca e sotme, deputetit i PDK, Bekim Haxhiu kërkoi fjalën ndërsa në deklaratën e tij shtroi disa pyetje për liderin e Vetëvendosjes, Albin Kurti, rreth takimeve të tij me serbët gjatë vitit 2004.
Sipas Haxhiut, i njohur edhe si “Kamishi”, Kurti gjatë gjithë kohës ka mbajtur të fshehura këto çështje, ndërsa tha se ka vendosur t’i publikoj pasi sipas tij Kurti në vazhdimësi po thirret në transparencë.
“Z. Kurti është mirë të sqaroni takimit tuaj me serbët në Klinë. Zoti Kurti, Policia e Kosovës në vitin 2004 ju ka ndaluar me një makinë së bashku me disa serbë, ndërsa në bagazhin tuaj kishte dokumente dhe shishe të verës, suxhuk e gjëra tjera ushqimore. Dua që t’i sqaroni qytetarëve të Kosovës qëllimin e këtij takimi, ishe për piknik me serbët, apo ndonjëri nga bashkudhëtarët tuaj ishte bashkëpunëtor i BIA”, ka pyetur Haxhiu Albin Kurtin, raporton Indeksonline.
Më pas deputeti Haxhiu ka përmend edhe lirimin nga burgu i Serbisë të Albin Kutit. Sipas tij, Kurti, pas lirimit, ka vazhduar të mbajë kontakte me një grua serbe në Prishtinë, dhe e njëjta grua e ka vizituar edhe në burgun e Serbisë.
“Me datën 28 shtator 2011 përmes autobusit të linjës Beograd- Prishtinë ju keni marrë një korrespodencë me pako në zarf, te cilin e ka pranuar Dardan Mulliqaj e qe ishte dedikuar për ju, në stacionin e autobusëve në Prishtinë. Andaj, do të ishte mirë që t’i sqaroni qëllimet dhe përmbajtjen e këtij zarfi që ta ka dërguar vajza e njërit prej ministrave të Milosevic’it”, ka pyetur mes tjerash Haxhiu.
*Ai ka thënë se ka për këtë ka dëshmitar dhe dëshmitari sipas tij është i gatshëm të dëshmoj.*
*Albin Kurti mbeti pa za dhe pa pergjegje.*

----------


## Lexuesi_

Edhe Presidenti Palestinez i asaj kohe Arafati dhe ai Izraelit jan taku ne mes vete. Po nuk kan qen Miq. 

Eshte Absurde te mirren keso shembujsh u taku thaqi me tadiqin, u taku rugova me millosheviqin...





Kjo eshte veetem fillimi qe paralajmroj Thaqi me i hap letrat.... ja njera prej tyre

----------


## Gogi

I ka marr instruksionet per te vepruar ne 2012. Per te tentuar te kall Kosoven.

----------


## halla mine

> *
> se pari te ka hup rruga ne oborr ty mer dai
> kjo nuk eshte tema per Thaçin por per albin kurtin mikun e serbve*
> 
> *e Thaçi kaher i ka pranue keto takime o qorra*


Ali shukria eshte i detyruar me i pranu takimet e fshehta me shkije, sepse i ka dokumentu Wikilks.. Julian Assange nuk rren. Sa per ali shukrin.. kurr s'do t'i pranonte.

Kamishin e ka aktivizu marre ne sherbim udb-a.. e kan pa tu u sill neper stacione t'autobusave, tu ju vjedh kuletat grave e plakave. Per nje hajn te pulave si kamishi e kane ditur shkijet qe s'ka moral e ftyr m'sa nji qen llaskuc dhe mund ta perdorin kur t'ju teket. 

Kto shpifje te udbes-shikut vetem po ja kthjellin mendjen qytetareve te Kosoves. I ka nxane paniku xharpnat edhe po reagojne pa kontroll duke shkaktuar vetem dem vetvetes.. gjithashtu po i kallxojne edhe popullates se me çfare hijenash ka pune Albini. Kush i beson nje hajni te xhepave..? As vet anetarsia e thjeshte dhe e manipuluar e PDK-se nuk i han keto paçavra.. e lere ma te tjeret neutralet. 
Udb-a po ben gabime te papara deri tash.. po ja fut thike vetes. Nuk perlyhet ari.. eshte metal fisnik.

Sikur te kishte fakte kunder Albinit, RTK-ja do te jepte edicione speciale te lajmeve, non-stop, s'do te priste 7, 8 vjet per me i nxjerr ne drite.

----------


## fattlumi

> [B][COLOR="Black"]
> 
> 
> *e Thaçi kaher i ka pranue keto takime o qorra*


Na e sjell nje lajm nga te perditshmet shqiptare ku Thaci ka pranuar se eshte takuar me Tadiqin ?

----------


## Hard

> I ka marr instruksionet per te vepruar ne 2012. Per te tentuar te kall Kosoven.


...per deri sa te jen Kryeqlirimtari Kryeminster ,albini kosoves veq ka me ju sill anash sikur qeni qe i sillet naj ploncit....

----------


## halla mine

> Na e sjell nje lajm nga te perditshmet shqiptare ku Thaci ka pranuar se eshte takuar me Tadiqin ?


ali shukria me ironi pat konfirmu indirekt.. duke thane " duhet te brengosen ata qe nuk i permend wikiliks, e jo kush ka mrri me hi n'ato kabllograme". 

dmth qenka dikushi pasi po e permend assange.. pa mare parasysh per çka permendet. 

Edhe per gadafin flitej dhe flitet shume.. sidomos per perfundimin tragjikomik te tij.. Rendesia pra eshte qe permendet.. qe u dhunua si kuder nga qytetaret e vet nuk eshte me rendesi.

----------


## Pika-Kufi.1-31

*Xhemajli: Kurti, kontakte me shërbimin sekret serb*


Kryetari i Organizatës së Veteranëve të Luftës së UÇK-së, Muharrem Xhemajli ka ripërsëritur sërish se brenda Lëvizjes Vetëvendosje ka elemente pro sllave. Ai gjatë një interviste në emisionin "Interaktiv në KTV, ka thënë se ka argumentet për atë që po flet. Xhemajli apostrofon Albin Kurtin si njeriu kryesor me orientim prosllav.

Sipas tij Kurti, pas luftës dhe lirimit nga burgu, ka mbajtur kontakte të vazhdueshme deri në vitin 2004 me inspektorë të shërbimit sekret serb, dhe me njerëz të armatës serbe.

Xhemajli përmendi vëllezërit Daçiq nga komuna e Klinës që sipas tij kanë pasur kontakte dhe takim me Albin Kurtin. Ai tha se njeri ka qenë inspektor i shërbimit sekret, ndërsa tjetri pjesë e armatës serbe, raporton indeksonline.

Kreu i OVL UÇK-së tha se i vjen keq që disa bashkëluftëtarë të tij janë pjesë e Vetëvendosjes në këtë rast për Rexhep Selimin, që tha se e konsideron si mik.

Ai ka hedhur poshtë edhe akuzat e Vetëvendosjes se ai kishte mbushur kutitë e votimit me vota të PDK-së. Xhemajli pranoi se atë ditë ka qenë në fshatin Krajkovë, mirëpo sipas tij nuk është dukur për asnjë moment në vendvotim për të cilin flet Vetëvendosja.

Kreu i OVL-së, me këtë rast tha se është dëmtuar imazhi i Organizatës, dhe për këtë arsye është duke përgatitur padi për shpifje ndaj Lëvizjes Vetëvendosje.

----------


## B.C.B

kur i akuzuari nuk ka pergjigje,sulmon per me e perqendru vemendjen e qytetarve n`diqka tjeter,n`kete rast hashimi ka angazhu kamishin me fol palidhje.
 kur osht taku hashimi me tadiqin?
mos lejoni veten edhe ju me ra nen ndikimi te kamishit,i cili veten me krenari e quan kamish hahahah,kamish hesapi.

----------


## derjansi

ne at zarf jan kon foto nudo te qikes se ministrit serb tu ju lut albinit me ja knaq pak shpirtin 

e kamishi si kamish vec i ka cel e ne sot e ksaj dite i mshon tu kujtu ato foto 

ani qiky muharremi i boni hor ato shoqata te UCK.

----------


## Hard

> ne at zarf jan kon foto nudo te qikes se ministrit serb tu ju lut albinit me ja knaq pak shpirtin 
> 
> e kamishi si kamish vec i ka cel e ne sot e ksaj dite i mshon tu kujtu ato foto 
> 
> ani qiky muharremi i boni hor ato shoqata te UCK.


...edhe ketij i thuhet koment...perpos qe numrohet...

----------


## derjansi

> ...edhe ketij i thuhet koment...perpos qe numrohet...


allahile me me kritiku kush qe nime thot diqka e pranoj

po tiiiiiiiiiii? aiiiiiiii bre cdo koment vec *** e **** vrit e prit, rrnoft hashimi posht albini ckaq din ti

----------


## Hard

> allahile me me kritiku kush qe nime thot diqka e pranoj
> 
> po tiiiiiiiiiii? aiiiiiiii bre cdo koment vec *** e **** vrit e prit, rrnoft hashimi posht albini ckaq din ti


....heheheheheeee...

...Ok...

----------


## halla mine

Ky eshte muharremi aa..???
Po duket burre i mire.. qe flet te verteten. Kqyre po mire po rrin, u strukat si zagar te veni.. 
Ku e ka kamxhine shefi.. se nuk po kesh bash mire, po ja prishe pamjen..




Ku e gjete llap.. konfrmimin nga muharremi, apo e more nga arkiva jote qe e perdorshe vjet para zgjedhjeve e mas zgjedhjeve?
Mos te futem ne arkiv te FSH-se, se ti e ke pas livdu bukur shume Albinin, deri vone.. me vone se 2004-ta.. deri sa nuk filloi ta kundershtoi hapur ali shukrin.

----------


## derjansi

llapi e ka perkrah albinin deri sa thaqi ishte ne opozit.  kur hypi llapi me thaqin ne pushtet e u ban ma pacifista se vet rugova ja nisi tu sha albinin.

se i pelqej pushteti karrikja e but po thot ene pare mjaft.

----------

